# Modern Warfare 2 Mouse problem



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello guys ¨

Ive had a problem for about 2 weeks now and i still cant soulve it, entirely.

Here is some specc info before the actual problem:
Laptop:
2.1 ghz intel dualcore
Radeon 4570 512mb/2gb graphics card
4gigs of ram

Desktop:
3.something dualcore ADM athlon
nVidia gForce 9600 Gt 1gb graphics card
6gigs of ram

Mouse:
Logitech G5 Gaming mouse

Operating system:
Win7


Problem:
When running modern warfare 2, and this is the only game i have the problem in, my mouse lags during game, not in "lag", but my mouses sensitivity (dpi) will rapily change speed from superfast to superslow, making it impossible to turn around or even play. I resoulved this problem by turning off Vsync in Catalyst control center for Radeon, but without Vsync, Modern warfare will have constant lagspikes in which the screen freezes for 0.2-1s, i tried turning graphics down but it didnt fix the clutter. So now i have a problem, either i can play with lots of lag or a mouse which moves around like a freak :S

its really annoying, anyone able to help me resolve this problem?

Thanks in advance

Zlash aka Tommy


----------



## saint2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you have the correct drivers installed for your video card and mouse?

Try updating the drivers for both and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

saint2010 said:


> Do you have the correct drivers installed for your video card and mouse?
> 
> Try updating the drivers for both and see if that fixes the problem.


All drivers updated.

Update: i figured out i had a file on my system which took 100% of my CPU, now when i take off Vsync, i dont lag, as mentioned before but it doesnt fix the mouse rapidly changing DpI/sensitivity. So atm that is the only problem. I tried connecting an older mouse, optical not laser and i had the same problem.


----------



## saint2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

It may be a glitch in the game. Try reinstalling it.


----------



## aznrecon (Nov 14, 2009)

try reuninstall graphic driver?


----------



## saint2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

aznrecon said:


> try reuninstall graphic driver?


He's having a problem with his mouse, not his video card.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you try to remove the Vsync ingame?
it should be in the game's option
if you can't find it, try to disable the Vsync in the ATI Control Panel just for Modern Warfare 2 (this option is available in Nvidia's Control Panel, but I don't know about ATI)


----------



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

RockmasteR said:


> did you try to remove the Vsync ingame?
> it should be in the game's option
> if you can't find it, try to disable the Vsync in the ATI Control Panel just for Modern Warfare 2 (this option is available in Nvidia's Control Panel, but I don't know about ATI)


Yes i did, i tried this in almost every combination you can think off, it did not solve the problem. so far i have done:

changed mousepad
changed mice
changed Vsync settings in Catalyst control center for Ati radeon graphics card, changing in game settings, setting graphics to low, playing in minimized mode, restarting computer several times, updated drivers.

Im loosing faith, if i dont find a solution soon im tempted to just return the computer, payed 600pounds for this PC :S 1 week of research and still havnt found the problem, its just wierd.

I tried deleting Logitechs SetPoint software, didnt help,

i tried to see if its the accelrater, and it might be, its the most logic, but ive clocked off accelerater in game, in mouse options, in setpoint, in pretty much every software i could get hold off the damn option.. :S

thanks in advance, really hope for some solutions soons:sigh:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a known bug. It's listed here.

Some people have reported that shutting down background applications fixed it (most prominent was DisplayFusion), so make sure no unnecessary programs are running in the background.

There is another possible fix called the CPL mouse fix (Google it). I won't go into detail about it as it involves editing the registry and I haven't tested it personally, but it might be worth looking at.


----------



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

still not solved the problem :S :/

both the CPL mouse fix and the background thingie didnt solve it.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

after searching a bit I found that there is an option for a smooth mouse option
in the game's main menu, go to Options -> control -> look
set the Smooth mouse ON or OFF (depending on your current option) and play a bit with the mouse sensitivity


----------



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

tried that aswell, didnt solve it, actually atm i have the problem in all games.


----------



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

bump :<


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

hi 

i have the same problem with "slow" mouse in mw2, but weird thing is that when i walk and rotate using keyboard and TOUCHPAD , the game works perfect, without any slowdowns.

anoyher weird thing is that i finished the game few month ago on the same laptop and it was everything ok, maybe reinstaling vista will help. i use catalyst 9.3 now and before.

i dont know what it may be. still trying...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF stpauli.

Does it happen in all games for you like Zlash or just mw2


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

hi

i dont know cause like i said everything was ok before, i was playing mw1 a while, and when i installed mw2 this happened, now the problem is in both mw1 and mw2, dont know how other fps games works case i dont have them installed now.

EDIT: does mw2 needs ageia?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Would you be able to install another FPS and try it out (you can always uninstall it later using Revo uninstaller)


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

ok give mi 15 minutes....

EDIT: i dont have many games, but i will try stalker call of pripyat, im installing it now...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

stpauli said:


> ok give mi 15 minutes....
> 
> EDIT: i dont have many games, but i will try stalker call of pripyat, im installing it now...


I won't be going anywhere soon so I'll be here when you come back :wave:


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

other fps games working great.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

stpauli said:


> hi
> 
> i dont know cause like i said everything was ok before, i was playing mw1 a while, and when i installed mw2 this happened, now the problem is in both mw1 and mw2, dont know how other fps games works case i dont have them installed now.
> 
> EDIT: does mw2 needs ageia?


Hey mate, what is ageia and what is the brand of your GPU

Also, have you tried what was mentioned earlier in the thread?


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

yes i try everything except mouse fix (a few month ago i was playing this game and i didnt have mouse problem).
"ageia physx" - some games needs it to work
i have asus laptop 
(info from some website):

Asus F3JP AP104C (F3JP-AP104C)
Processor Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 1.66GHz 
Memory 2GB RAM 
Graphics Card ATI Radeon X1700 supporting 512MB HyperMemory 

its weak but before game run perfect.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

have you tried patching the game?


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

no, from where can i download the patch/update?
EDIT: only available patch fixes things for mp i think, and why when i play using touchpad game runs perfect, but with mouse runs terrible?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

stpauli said:


> no, from where can i download the patch/update?
> EDIT: only available patch fixes things for mp i think, and why when i play using touchpad game runs perfect, but with mouse runs terrible?


Sometimes a patch does stuff to the game which it doesn't say and you don't usually notice...


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

ok thanks, i will try the patch tomorrow, maybe it will fix it. if not, only reinstalling the system will help... thanks again.


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

hi
the game runs great know.
i tell you what i did, i dont know which action fix the game.

from the last try when game was running bad i did:
uninstall both mw games, i delete from registry directx line/catalog (stupid thing because i cant update dx know), i reinstalled drivers for my usb and i think thats all. if i forgot something, i will write later if i remind my self.

i installed mw2 (maybe mw1 was causing trouble) , start it and its working very good, no slowdowns ( mouse slowdows).


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, glad to see it sorted.

What do you mean you deleted the DirectX line/catalog? I wonder if you can make a new one or copy it from some other place...

Also, you can mark this thread as Solved under the Thread Tools if you feel it so...


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

i deleted this line: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectX
and inside "DirectX" was something , now i have the line but its empty.

the problem is solved for me, but i didnt start the thread, so i will leave it open for now.

thanks


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It was good that you posted how you fixed it. It may help the original user if they come on the thread again...


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

same problem after system restart. i dont have any more ideas...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

stpauli said:


> same problem after system restart. i dont have any more ideas...


Damn it, I was hoping that you'd solved it.

I cannot think of anything else so I will get some other Games Teamers on it...


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

hey its me again.

i did 3 more things an its working:
1- i uninstalled ASUS MULTIFRAME and ASUS INSTANTFUN.
2- (i thing this was the reason, but im not sure) i deleted my CPU Meter gadget from sidebar.

i hope now will work.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't bother with a sidebar at all, it just slows down your PC and you've got apps like PC Wizard 2010 that tell you more accurate info then that...


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

yes i know it now... i left only notes and calendar on my sidebar, two things i realy need...

anyway, after a few starts (after restart too) game is working great.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

stpauli said:


> yes i know it now... i left only notes and calendar on my sidebar, two things i realy need...
> 
> anyway, after a few starts (after restart too) game is working great.


Brill, glad to see it sorted itself again :laugh:

Is there anything else you did or did just restarting and removing non-essential sidebar items do the trick?


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

only uninstall this two applications and delete this cpu meter gadget. thats all i did.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Which two application?


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

i wrote about them few posts before: asus multiframe and asus instantfun (these apps were part of the official asus drivers dvd , so propably they were not a problem )


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

stpauli said:


> i wrote about them few posts before: asus multiframe and asus instantfun (these apps were part of the official asus drivers dvd , so propably they were not a problem )


You never know mate, it could be a problem with program cross-compatibility...


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

im not very sure but i think when i was playing mw2 first time a few months ago, i had this two apps installed on my laptop, and im very sure that i didnt have cpu meter on my sidebar, so my guess which was causing trouble is cpu meter (maybe any meter gadget downloaded from ms website), but ofcourse i can be wrong,. anyway thanx again for helping me, i hope the problem will not come back...

cheers


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

No problem, now waiting for the original user to come back on the thread. Prehaps you may have found the solution to his problem aswell :wave:


----------



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been here all along 

I might try the gadgets on my laptop altho i doubt that thats the problem for me, since i have played the game without anything on my sidebar at all.

secondly i think our issue is abit appart, i mean mine is inaccurate on DPI moving, it actually sometimes feels like its slowing down and boosting up instantly, sometimes it even "turns" abit on itself, as a kinda "force". its really annoying playing with, and its only on my laptop, on my desktop it works great.

some say it might be some accelerater on windows 7 but ive tried mouse fixes, and tons of stuff and nothing soulves the issues, really frustrating.

anyways im happy people are active on the thread 

regards Z


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Zlash,

I am still here to help, sorted one problem and now I will try to sort yours 

What programs are running in the background when you are playing the game as sometimes there are conflicts...


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

Zlash said:


> ...secondly i think our issue is abit appart...


yes you are right, i remember one time i had the similar problem (slowing down and boosting) in some racing game (dont remember the name) so your problem may be not mouse problem but hardware/drivers issue .


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

stpauli said:


> yes you are right, i remember one time i had the similar problem (slowing down and boosting) in some racing game (dont remember the name) so your problem may be not mouse problem but hardware/drivers issue .


Hey again stpauli,

Can you build on what you said?

By this I mean can you tell us what sort of driver/hardware issues can cause this i.e. what happened in your case...

Thanks,
Redeye3323


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

hey Redeye

i really dont remember what was exacly causing the problem. i just said that in my opinion mouse is not a right "place/thing" (i cant find the word) to look for what is causing the problems which he explains in his last post.

question to Zlash: is it slowing and boosting even if you for example run/walk and dont touch the mouse or with mouse unpluged ?


----------



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

i got windows 7 installed, and its an acer pc so all related acer stuff + windows 7 stuff. also got skype, msn and daemon tools, this is the only things i can think of unless some third party unknown software is running in the background. its not a hardware issue thats for sure. i have not tested my touchpad, so i dunno if it works 100% correct with the touchpad,
i tried putting the mousesensitivty to low and incressing the DPI of my G5 mouse but that didnt help, at slow speeds when moving slowly around i notice hard lags, in modern warfare 2 my weapon and that crap is lagging about while everything else (envirement / scenario) is still.


----------



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

to answer your question, moving around with walking and running is unafected, its only when turning around with my mouse, i havnt checked but it might also only be the X axis which is affected but not 100% certain.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Try playing it without Daemon tools being on and see if that has an effect


----------



## stpauli (Feb 3, 2010)

hey Zlash, i found this in the web, maybe it will help you:

"Go to Control Panel>>Ease of Access>>Ease of Access Center
Now click "Make the mouse easier to use" option. Under "Control the mouse with keyboard" section, you can see a button named "Set up Mouse Keys". Click it. There you can see a section called "Pointer Speed" where there are two sliders for 'Top Speed' and 'Acceleration'. Adjust both of them to your liking. If you keep accel slider to slow, you will notice heavy mouse accel whereas if you set it at fast, it pretty much feels like no accel.

For me, both sliders to extreme left (high and fast) together with 1000Hz polling rate seems comfortable but its all up to you and your liking.

Again i wud like to tell that it wont remove the accel at all. It just decreases the accel. Play with these settings to get the right feeling until someone posts a way to completely remove this mouse accel."

my english is bad so maybe i missunderstood your problem again but you can try it...


----------



## Zlash (Jan 2, 2010)

no not at all, that may help, i will take a look at it tomorrow on my laptop. Redeye i might check the daemontools aswell altho i highly doubt that thats the problem, but then again computers do strange things, keep in mind i have the exact same programs on my desktop in which i have no issues, but then again i got vista on my desktop and win7 on laptop.

il post updates tomorrow, thanks again for all the care


----------



## Fd_kevin (Sep 8, 2012)

I have same problem, and i solve it
right click on desktop icon/properties/compatibility/windows XP (service Pack 3)
I'm using windows 7 ultimate x64


----------



## Branders (Mar 30, 2016)

This solution worked for me and my friends

*Start MW2 without your mouse driver running. CLOSE IT BEFORE LAUNCH

*Here's a video about it but the bold text says it all


----------

